# Observation E & M same day as Cath



## jennyjlm (Feb 3, 2010)

Are you able to bill an Observation E & M code the same day as a cath?


----------



## cjmusser (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't think there are any global days on a cath procedure so if the observation admit is above and beyond the routine pre and postoperative work for the procedure on that date and documentation supports then I believe you can report the admit with a 25 modifier.  

Christie Musser, CPC


----------

